# Tack stolen Chelmsford, Essex



## JFTDWS (26 September 2014)

If anyone happens to see a *brown Jeffries Flyover Event 17" wide jumping saddle* with a scuffed/ scratched seat for sale online, can you let me know?  This is probably the most distinctive item on this list, along with the custom Equiens browband which may (or may no longer) be on a *black cob Jeffries Falcon double bridle* with crank noseband / comfort headpiece.  







BROWBAND (will not be on this bridle)






Bridle (in fact, most of this has gone, though thankfully not the pony - and I swear I will destroy anyone who thinks that's a good idea to try and I'm not even joking...)







Full list here:
https://www.facebook.com/Hotbloodedhighland/posts/261372074071846


----------



## twiggy2 (26 September 2014)

will keep eyes peeled, bar stewards they are


----------



## JFTDWS (26 September 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## NeverSayNever (26 September 2014)

oh no how awful!


----------



## View (26 September 2014)

Oh how sickening.  Will keep my eyes peeled as you're not a million miles from me.


----------



## Ibblebibble (26 September 2014)

have shared on FB for you, how sickening


----------



## CBAnglo (26 September 2014)

Oh no I can't believe this!!! I will keep an eye out.

I am so sorry this has happened was any of it insured?  Do you need to borrow anything?  Let me know.


----------



## JFTDWS (26 September 2014)

Thanks guys.

CBAnglo, it apparently will be covered, which would be a massive relief.  Pending meetings with loss adjusters and such :eek3:  Fortunately they were coloured tack snobs so my red zilco bridle was left behind, so I can school him bareback in the interim, thanks.  So many people have been very helpful with offers of loans of stuff - it's amazing.  Definitely seen both sides of humanity today


----------



## Dreckly (26 September 2014)

Am so sorry to hear this. Can you give us any details of what happened? Where you yard/home, how they gained entry. My yard is not far from you and would like to be as prepared as possible if they should come my way.


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 September 2014)

Sorry to hear this. There is an equestrian boot fair at Wix on 24th October - it may be worth you attending or doing some flyers. Also check out if there are any tack sakes coming up - I know that the ****** stud used to do one, unsure if this replaced the old Cambridge horse sales.


----------



## JFTDWS (26 September 2014)

Dreckly said:



			Am so sorry to hear this. Can you give us any details of what happened? Where you yard/home, how they gained entry. My yard is not far from you and would like to be as prepared as possible if they should come my way.
		
Click to expand...

I think the only way you can be prepared is by not leaving stuff up there, or by making sure it is locked in a secure building with alarms...



YasandCrystal said:



			Sorry to hear this. There is an equestrian boot fair at Wix on 24th October - it may be worth you attending or doing some flyers. Also check out if there are any tack sakes coming up - I know that the ****** stud used to do one, unsure if this replaced the old Cambridge horse sales.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - that's a really good idea.  I'd really like some of J's stuff back, purely for sentimental reasons.  It's stupid - some of what they took was worth next to nothing, but they left other stuff which was more valuable.  I don't think they can have really known what they were looking at.


----------



## Highlands (27 September 2014)

Really sorry, highlands are difficult to fit too, sorry if I had  a spare saddle I would lend you... At least your covered by insurance and ponies are ok bu it's not the point. Get photos round, every auction house, including bright wells at Leominster... I know your down south but am sure stolen tack gets swapped about.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 September 2014)

sorry to hear this, been at one yard where everything went.  

Keep an eye out at reading market or Sheilas anyone.


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 September 2014)

Im so sorry   The only small blessing is that the ponies werent touched.  Good that your insurance will cover it but its just so much hassle, highlands are difficult to fit and as you say, some of the little personal things cant be replaced.  Absolute bar stewards  I have a few spare bits if you need anything in the short term, happy to post.  Got a girth and a spare comfort, crank, flash bridle which fit my highland so should fit Fergs.  pm me if you want a lend.


----------



## Dry Rot (28 September 2014)

Oh no! You are getting a run of bad luck. 

I, too, would offer to loan but most of what we have here is rubbish as it is not worth spending money on good tack for youngsters that won't fit them in a few months.

If the beggars try it here, I'll use them to train Max! Thank god they didn't take the ponies.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 September 2014)

Highlands said:



			Really sorry, highlands are difficult to fit too, sorry if I had  a spare saddle I would lend you... At least your covered by insurance and ponies are ok bu it's not the point. Get photos round, every auction house, including bright wells at Leominster... I know your down south but am sure stolen tack gets swapped about.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's kind.  Fortunately I can replace the dressage saddle easily enough as they're fairly generic, and I can replace the VSD with a GP easily (tried a friend's on a wee while back) and the rest doesn't matter terribly.  It's Scottie who will be hard to replace - you just don't see 17" W flyovers second hand!  Oh well.  

I can also add 2 sheepskin half pads, 2 Airowear BPs, 2 pairs of good dressage gloves and god knows what else to the list.  Oh and a nice saddle cloth with J's name on 



HGA-12 said:



			sorry to hear this, been at one yard where everything went.  

Keep an eye out at reading market or Sheilas anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks will do!



MyBoyChe said:



			Im so sorry   The only small blessing is that the ponies werent touched.  Good that your insurance will cover it but its just so much hassle, highlands are difficult to fit and as you say, some of the little personal things cant be replaced.  Absolute bar stewards  I have a few spare bits if you need anything in the short term, happy to post.  Got a girth and a spare comfort, crank, flash bridle which fit my highland so should fit Fergs.  pm me if you want a lend.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's a really kind offer.  I have old bridles which I use for lunging which I can use at home, and I've just ordered a replacement Jeffries double from Naylors (and if they're as fast as last time I'll probably receive it yesterday  ).  I just need to decide on whether to upgrade to an NS slimma weymouth and get one on trial now, then sort a saddle.



Dry Rot said:



			Oh no! You are getting a run of bad luck. 

I, too, would offer to loan but most of what we have here is rubbish as it is not worth spending money on good tack for youngsters that won't fit them in a few months.

If the beggars try it here, I'll use them to train Max! Thank god they didn't take the ponies.
		
Click to expand...

Aye I know, it's a run on it here.  Jasper, tack theft, and the clutch went on my landy last month too.  Good times!

Thanks, we're managing (just about!) but I've had so many kind offers of loans and stuff   I wish I had a Max on the yard to bite the wee ******** in their most sensitive area 

I took my trailer home and spray painted the ponies bright yellow.  Dae has the postcode on his back at the moment.  I might be just slightly paranoid!


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (28 September 2014)

I'm keeping an eye out for the flyover in particular - v unusual saddle and likely to be the one that leads you to them! 

Taking your trailer home is probably the best thing you can do, or could you cement a post into the ground, attach a very thick and strong chain to it and then attach that to the trailer axles? And loads and loads and loads and loads of CCTV!

Worth bearing in mind that thieves tend to come back a few months after they've stolen tack to then steal all the new replacement stuff. Could you keep tack at home and ferry it back and fore to the yard? Massive pain in the arse, but less of a pain than replacing loads of tack again.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 September 2014)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			I'm keeping an eye out for the flyover in particular - v unusual saddle and likely to be the one that leads you to them! 

Taking your trailer home is probably the best thing you can do, or could you cement a post into the ground, attach a very thick and strong chain to it and then attach that to the trailer axles? And loads and loads and loads and loads of CCTV!

Worth bearing in mind that thieves tend to come back a few months after they've stolen tack to then steal all the new replacement stuff. Could you keep tack at home and ferry it back and fore to the yard? Massive pain in the arse, but less of a pain than replacing loads of tack again.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I appreciate that.  Yes, trailer is quite OK at home for now.  The post option is possible but probably easiest just to wedge it on the drive for now.  

NO tack will be left up the yard again!  Definitely not.  It'll all be in the house or the landy now.  One of the police chaps suggested that too - very sensible advice


----------



## fatpiggy (29 September 2014)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			I'm keeping an eye out for the flyover in particular - v unusual saddle and likely to be the one that leads you to them! 

Taking your trailer home is probably the best thing you can do, or could you cement a post into the ground, attach a very thick and strong chain to it and then attach that to the trailer axles? And loads and loads and loads and loads of CCTV!

Worth bearing in mind that thieves tend to come back a few months after they've stolen tack to then steal all the new replacement stuff. Could you keep tack at home and ferry it back and fore to the yard? Massive pain in the arse, but less of a pain than replacing loads of tack again.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah the thieves know that it will likely be replaced by stuff that is brand new and the pickings will be even better, plus they now know their way around.

Any dodgy dealers around your way? An easy way to fence stolen tack is to flog it with the horse.


----------



## rara007 (29 September 2014)

Be careful about leaving it in the landy when that comes applicable! Our old landy was stolen from outside our house and our new one has been broken into and radio stolen twice in Essex car parks :/


----------



## JFTDWS (29 September 2014)

FP, yep one or two very dodgy dealers.  But due to their... nature...  I'm not sure I'll approach them in any way! :eek3: 



rara007 said:



			Be careful about leaving it in the landy when that comes applicable! Our old landy was stolen from outside our house and our new one has been broken into and radio stolen twice in Essex car parks :/
		
Click to expand...

Hehe well it has to get up the yard somehow   Defenders have a really high theft rate - but my house would be very hard to steal it from (very overlooked, residential area) and it's parked right up against the wall so the only door that opens is driver side where you'd be in full view.  Plus, 9 times out of 10, there's something broken that would stop them getting it away anyway  

And I never take it to town car parks either for that reason!


----------



## WelshD (29 September 2014)

I'm so sorry JFTD

I'm an obsessive trawler of tack adverts so will keep my eye out


----------



## JFTDWS (29 September 2014)

WelshD said:



			I'm so sorry JFTD

I'm an obsessive trawler of tack adverts so will keep my eye out
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I do appreciate it


----------



## mirage (10 October 2014)

There is a tack sale at Melton Mowbray market on Saturday 1st Nov.I'll try and get over there to have a look to see if anything turns up there.


----------



## SoundTheBugle (8 November 2014)

I'm at one of the large riding schools in the area so I'll keep an eye out. I know we had an attempted theft of one of the horseboxes during the summer, thankfully not successful due to the pony campers going for a midnight walk and bumping into them.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 November 2014)

mirage said:



			There is a tack sale at Melton Mowbray market on Saturday 1st Nov.I'll try and get over there to have a look to see if anything turns up there.
		
Click to expand...




SoundTheBugle said:



			I'm at one of the large riding schools in the area so I'll keep an eye out. I know we had an attempted theft of one of the horseboxes during the summer, thankfully not successful due to the pony campers going for a midnight walk and bumping into them.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks both.


----------

